# I hate people, or how I learned not to care and I feel better for it.



## StealthBoy (Jun 28, 2017)

I have been doing computer repair both in the field as well hell desk support for going on 30 years now. In that time I have become jaded, cynical, and hate people in general.

This place is like home.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 28, 2017)

good


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## StealthBoy (Jun 28, 2017)

OK, so I just found I have a heart somewhere in my cold black chest. 2 customers today who had both lost their husbands recently. That shit hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 28, 2017)

I hate human beings so much that I don't even make eye contact with them when I speak to them srs.

DEATH to humans in 2017


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jun 29, 2017)

I was vibing with Bukowski until the point where he said he didn't "...like their dogs, or their cats..."

I like animals. People? Well....most of them, I could do without, tbh. Gotta have animals, though.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jun 29, 2017)

yeah fuck people


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 29, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I was vibing with Bukowski until the point where he said he didn't "...like their dogs, or their cats..."
> 
> I like animals. People? Well....most of them, I could do without, tbh. Gotta have animals, though.



He did like animals though. He had a few dogs in his time.  And i agree with you on the second part.


----------



## StealthBoy (Jun 29, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I was vibing with Bukowski until the point where he said he didn't "...like their dogs, or their cats..."
> 
> I like animals. People? Well....most of them, I could do without, tbh. Gotta have animals, though.



You can generally judge a person's character by if they like animals, especially dogs.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 29, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> You can generally judge a person's character by if they like animals, especially dogs.


I never got this idea. Might be something wrong if a person hates dogs, but you don't have to like them either.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 29, 2017)

I love most people. It's extremely rare in my life I have met someone I didn't like at all.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Jun 29, 2017)

I hate people, but I do love watching them fuck up.


----------



## StealthBoy (Jun 29, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I love most people. It's extremely rare in my life I have met someone I didn't like at all.



I did too, until I started working in a Tech Support Hell Desk Call Center.

Now, I am not so much of a people person. I had to support one cunt who couldn't read, and could barely type a couple of days ago.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 29, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> I did too, until I started working in a Tech Support Hell Desk Call Center.
> 
> Now, I am not so much of a people person. I had to support one cunt who couldn't read, and could barely type a couple of days ago.


Working in a call center... changes a man.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 29, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> ... going on 30 years now...


Are people worse now than 25 years ago?


----------



## escapegoat (Jun 29, 2017)

I am surprised all the call center jobs haven't been given to robots or Indians.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't like black people because of their skin and low IQ. White people are cool though.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 29, 2017)

I hate people too, we should be friends!


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm a redneck in a city full of liberal, sjw/special snowflakes, multicultural everything. Lately I'm one of the only white, straight, nonbrainwashed people when I go out and it's fucked. Can't wait to move.


----------



## StealthBoy (Jun 30, 2017)

TaterBot said:


> Are people worse now than 25 years ago?



It seems so with all of the snowflake mentality these days.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jun 30, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> It seems so with all of the snowflake mentality these days.



That, and the fact that the WWW and the media put stupid human behavior on public display 24/7.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 30, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> I'm a redneck in a city full of liberal, sjw/special snowflakes, multicultural everything. Lately I'm one of the only white, straight, nonbrainwashed people when I go out and it's fucked. Can't wait to move.


Living in places like this has made me really chill when I meet republicans just because it's something different.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 1, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> You can generally judge a person's character by if they like animals, especially dogs.


So by your standards Chris is an ok guy ?


----------



## Gloomydoom (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm a elderly man who fought against the Americans in WWII, nazi sympathizer and supporter and punch women for fun. I love being the embodiment of hate and destruction and being cold around because I'm cool. Also yesterday I told a teenager to kill herself because her parents died. And this place is better than 8chan.


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 1, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> You can generally judge a person's character by if they like animals, especially dogs.


Sociopaths tend to be dog people


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 1, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> I am surprised all the call center jobs haven't been given to robots or Indians.



You mean they haven't?



Sleep said:


> Sociopaths tend to be dog people



I was told it was cat people....maybe because the person who told me that knows I'm a crazy cat lady. 

- twitch -


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 2, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> You can generally judge a person's character by if they like animals, especially dogs.



Hitler loved dogs.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 2, 2017)

I pretty much hate 99% of the population.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 2, 2017)

I get along with people just fine. My job requires it. People are lovely.
They're dim, impulsive, emotional, greedy, and like believe they're smarter than they are.
I like that in a client.


----------



## bbpoison (Jul 2, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> This place is like home.



You live in shit.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Jul 2, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> yeah fuck people



Ah fuck you, leatherman


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 2, 2017)

bbpoison said:


> You live in shit.


Shhhh, right now is edgy faggot chat.
If you challenge him, he's going to run off to blast Korn for, like, six hours.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 2, 2017)

StealthBoy said:


> I have been doing computer repair both in the field as well hell desk support for going on 30 years now. In that time I have become jaded, cynical, and hate people in general.



IT support is like watching a slug crawl along the edge of a straight razor?

Oh, the horror. The horror.


----------



## FaygoFagYo (Jul 3, 2017)

I also hate people, especially those online with rampant political beliefs.  Like, fuck them.


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 3, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I was told it was cat people....maybe because the person who told me that knows I'm a crazy cat lady.
> 
> - twitch -


All cats are sociopaths, despite their dog hating tendencies. That might have been the confusion.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> IT support is like watching a slug crawl along the edge of a straight razor?
> 
> Oh, the horror. The horror.



I've done IT support a fair amount in the past.  People who do it exaggerate how bad it is, but it definitely will bring out any latent misanthropy you have.

One takeaway lesson everyone should learn, though, is don't fuck with IT people when they have some script they're literally forced to go through with every caller.  Just pretend to do that shit you already did like turning it on and off, or actually do it.  

There are two possibilities.  One is that the person you're talking to actually is an entry-level moron who can't fix your problem.  In that case, you're best served by getting through the shit that kicks you up a tier.  The other is they're actually smarter than their pay grade, and this is not all that uncommon.  In that case, you're also best served by getting through the dumb script so they can actually fix your shit.

The misanthropy of IT people comes from the fact that the vast majority of people are morons who think that somehow yelling at some guy a thousand miles away will fix a broken piece of hardware, or fix their own stupidity.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Jul 3, 2017)

Working in retail can make you realize just how much blatant stupidity exists around you, and how many fucks you don't give about other people's petty ass problems.


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, well, most human biomass is truly wasted energy. Nothing to do about it but moonshine and rage.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

JimmyHill'sBlarms said:


> Working in retail can make you realize just how much blatant stupidity exists around you, and how many fucks you don't give about other people's petty ass problems.



It _can_, but remember that 99 percent of the bullshit you deal with in retail is from the 1 percent that are utter morons.  Most interactions go entirely smoothly, without a hitch, and those people are pretty much cool.

It's a tiny minority that makes life miserable.

That's why I hate minorities and routinely attend cross burnings.


----------



## PT 404 (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It _can_, but remember that 99 percent of the bullshit you deal with in retail is from the 1 percent that are utter morons.  Most interactions go entirely smoothly, without a hitch, and those people are pretty much cool.
> 
> It's a tiny minority that makes life miserable.
> 
> That's why I hate minorities and routinely attend cross burnings.



Shit man, I signed up to kill whitey. I'm so lost.


----------



## Ravelord (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I've done IT support a fair amount in the past.  People who do it exaggerate how bad it is, but it definitely will bring out any latent misanthropy you have.
> 
> One takeaway lesson everyone should learn, though, is don't fuck with IT people when they have some script they're literally forced to go through with every caller.  Just pretend to do that shit you already did like turning it on and off, or actually do it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, when my internet fails I politely try to speed up the script process. I know they have to do it, so the sooner we can be over with it, the better for both. Also I can normally pinpoint what's the most likely problem. 

And I agree that working in IT or something akin to that can bring the worst of anyone. Or make you REEEEEE internally. Specially if the person is completely clueless.


----------

